# Paris Accomodation



## Ironwood (Jan 9, 2011)

We are a mature couple close to retirement thinking of a week to 10 days in Paris in the second half of 2011.  We have been twice before for brief stays and have a reasonable sense of the city.  RCI extra vacations brings up several week long rentals in greater Paris, none of which on the basis of reviews suggest we should jump at.  Can anyone suggest a couple of centrally located hotels or apartments convenient to the metro system, that offer good value accomodation with kitchenette for up to say $175/night.  Our plans would include exploring all that Paris has to offer by foot and tube, with a day trip or two by rail to Versailles or Brussels or the like.


----------



## CMF (Jan 9, 2011)

*Hotel Minerve*

Look at the reviews of Hotel Minerve.  

We enjoyed our stay a few years back.

Charles


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 9, 2011)

Ironwood said:


> We are a mature couple close to retirement thinking of a week to 10 days in Paris in the second half of 2011.  We have been twice before for brief stays and have a reasonable sense of the city.  RCI extra vacations brings up several week long rentals in greater Paris, none of which on the basis of reviews suggest we should jump at.  Can anyone suggest a couple of centrally located hotels or apartments convenient to the metro system, that offer good value accomodation with kitchenette for up to say $175/night.  Our plans would include exploring all that Paris has to offer by foot and tube, with a day trip or two by rail to Versailles or Brussels or the like.



I haven't used them, but this company gets a ton of excellent reviews on TA - 
http://www.vacationinparis.com/.  There's also this place - http://www.parisvacationapartments.com/


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 9, 2011)

Try VBRO.com  Lots of nice looking places.

If you go to Belgium, include Brugge as well as Brussels. 

Cheers


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 16, 2011)

We've used Vacation In Paris in the past and found them to be an excellent rental agency.


----------



## carruthers209 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Marriott's opening a new hotel in the heart of Paris-great rates!*

We're also making plans to go to Paris in late summer.  You might want to think about the new Marriott's hotel that just opened up this month in the heart of Paris.  I haven't been to Paris before but it says about 2.5 miles from the center of Paris.  It's on the Marriott hotels website if you're interested.  I'm excited-at the senior rate it's about $100 a day!  I'm going to reserve our days pretty soon;  plus you get an extra bonus night if you reserve for four (4) nights- you get the fifth night free.  It's called Courtyard Paris Arcueil.  I think the rates go up in April.  There are a lot of restaurants in the area if I read the descriptions correctly.  I'm guessing the Courtyards have microwaves and refrigerators at minimum.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 16, 2011)

I have found that www.booking.com often has good rates for European cities.  Their system has a map function so you can see where hotels are located, and also limit your search to the areas you are interested in.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 16, 2011)

Re new Marriott being 2.5 miles from center city, I would advise agaisnt it, even at a good price.  The charm of Paris is being in the city and strolling her amazing "arrondissements."  If you are going frequently, perhaps staying on the outskirts makes sense.  But for once or twice in a lifetime, I think I'd spring for the extra Euro and enjoy the experience


----------



## Dunk (Feb 17, 2011)

II has a ton of Paris Getaways.
The Royal Regency on the outskirts of Paris is very reasonable.
Here are some summer weeks.
Jun 17 2011 - Jun 24 2011 	0 2 2	$744.00 	$769.00 	$109.86 	
Jun 17 2011 - Jun 24 2011    1 4 4 	$883.00 	$908.00 	$129.71 	
Jun 24 2011 - Jul 01 2011 	0 2 2	$744.00 	$769.00 	$109.86 	
Jun 24 2011 - Jul 01 2011     1 4 4	$883.00 	$908.00 	$129.71 	
Jul 01 2011 - Jul 08 2011 	0 2 2	$744.00 	$769.00 	$109.86 	
Jul 01 2011 - Jul 08 2011 	1 4 4	$883.00 	$908.00 	$129.71 	
Jul 08 2011 - Jul 15 2011 	0 2 2	$744.00 	$769.00 	$109.86 	
Jul 08 2011 - Jul 15 2011 	1 4 4	$883.00 	$908.00 	$129.71 	
Jul 15 2011 - Jul 22 2011 	0 2 2	$744.00 	$769.00 	$109.86 	
Jul 15 2011 - Jul 22 2011 	1 4 4	$883.00 	$908.00 	$129.71 	
Jul 22 2011 - Jul 29 2011 	0 2 2	$744.00 	$769.00 	$109.86 	
Jul 22 2011 - Jul 29 2011 	1 4 4	$883.00 	$908.00 	$129.71 	
Jul 29 2011 - Aug 05 2011 	0 2 2	$744.00 	$769.00 	$109.86 	
Jul 29 2011 - Aug 05 2011 	1 4 4	$883.00 	$908.00 	$129.71 	
Aug 05 2011 - Aug 12 2011 	0 2 2	$908.00 	$933.00 	$133.29 	

They have 8 resorts total showing as Getaways. Most of them say the resorts are only available through Getaways...not the exchange system.


----------



## carruthers209 (Feb 21, 2011)

Good point about being in the center of Paris.  I had to go buy a map and see where the major attractions were located.  The heart of Paris looks phenomenal.  Hmm.  I think I was mistaken about the fifth night being free-it must be for regular rates at Marriott's, not the senior rate.


----------



## expatinSA (Apr 3, 2011)

*Hotels*

Hi,

Im a little confused as to what you are looking for.. Are you looking for a time share or a hotel?  If your looking for hotels, I might check out the Bercy area in the East of the city by the river.. Its a hip area a bit away from the center but near the subway.  I´ve been checking out Bercy Hotels for a trip coming up in the fall and it appeals to my "away from the beaten path" way of travelling.  Hopefully this helps and I got your question straight.


----------



## purpleloki (May 2, 2011)

Hi. My wife and I have used Isabelle's apartments a few times and love them.

Glenn


----------



## pwrshift (May 2, 2011)

Try www.slowtalk.com and the France section of the BBS for some great ideas on budget trips to Paris.  

Brian


----------



## mclyne (May 24, 2011)

Are you talking  $100 US or 100Euro? Be careful--there is a big difference. I learned this lesson the hard way when my husband and I were in Jordan. We purchased a mosaic and when the bill came, it was 3 times the US amount.


----------



## carruthers209 (May 24, 2011)

*How does one get from the De Gaulle airport to downtown Paris?*

Was that last question addressed to me?  (the $100 dollars or euros).  Thanks for the caution.  It was in dollars because the hotel was just opening-grand opening special.  It's now up to about $125 a night-"France special for Marriott's"-less than the senior citizen discount.  It took me a while to figure out what was going on.  I just added a few more nights-figured jet lag would take about 3 days of our trip so I wanted to get our full "Paris ambiance."  You are way more adventurous than I am to go to Jordan.  There must have been a lot of "add on charges" to your bill.  I always worry about that.  

Question-how does one get from the De Gaulle airport to the hotel?  There is no shuttle and no information on Marriott's website.  The Marriott's in Berlin has all kinds of information on how to get from the airport on their website.  I'm guessing we're stuck with taking the train-not looking forward to that with all our luggage after a long, all night flight.  I've read that in Europe the taxi cabs charge you per person instead of per ride.  Is that true?  I think I read somewhere the taxi fare from the airport is about $50 which I would like to avoid if possible and sure don't want to have to pay for two fares!!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## x3 skier (May 24, 2011)

The RER is easy to take to the Gare du Nord train station in downtown Paris. The train terminal is in the airport and there are tons of cabs when you get to the Gare. The walking to the RER is no different than to a cab station so if you want to save some money, take the train. Air France also runs a bus to downtown near the Opera. Again a cheaper solution but the choice is yours. 

Cheers


----------



## carruthers209 (May 24, 2011)

*Information on getting from De Gaulle Airport to downtown*

Thanks!!  That was hugely helpful and detailed.  I feel a lot more confident in getting to our hotel from the airport, especially since the price was 55 euros, not dollars!  That definitely would have been an expensive taxi ride.


----------

